# Mail trop lourd qui envahit



## Lune (10 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Après moult recherches et avoir suivi les instructions proposées ... mon problème subsiste.
Merci de vous intéresser à mon problème parce que je ne suis pas très douée.

Je me suis envoyée un mail de 177 Mo, en mars 2013 !!!!  je sais, la boulette !
Mail depuis tente désespérément de l'envoyer, jusqu'à 10 fois en cinq minutes, 
je dois donc, supprimer régulièrement le dossier "messages récupérés" et 
fermer Mail systématiquement, sous peine de saturer mon disque dur.

Je suis aller sur le site d'AOL, pour supprimer ce mail de la boîte d'envoi, j'ai vidé les corbeilles.
Le mail n' est plus visible. 
Le seul soucis rencontré est que dans l'un des dossier d'AOL,
je ne peux pas remonter jusqu'à mars pour voir si ce mail est toujours présent.
Je pensais le problème réglé, et bien, non !

J'ai vraiment besoin d'un coup main, ce truc me rends folle
Merci d'avance

Sur Imac 27 ( OS 10.6.8 )
Mail version 4.6 (1085)

PS: Je ne peux pas me permettre de perdre tous les mails de cette boîte.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2014)

Lune a dit:


> Le seul soucis rencontré est que dans l'un des dossier d'AOL,
> je ne peux pas remonter jusqu'à mars pour voir si ce mail est toujours présent.



 ou ca?
en ligne ou sur Mail???
(ou les deux si imap)
A part ca plein de facons de faire
par exemple
ouvrir Mail preferences Mail de ce compte et DEcocher activer ce compte
il sera statique

ensuite
via Mail , dans la hierarchie de tes dossiers Mail 
retrouver ce message de 177 m ou ses doublons  ( en bal " sur mon mac"  , recuperés et ou boite d'envoi , brouillons)  et le (les)  virer
et purger la poubelle Mail ( c'est a dire vraiment supprimer les messages à supprimer)

fermer Mail
via finder 
virer le dossier  caches de mail
Maison/Bibliotheque/Caches/ Mail


relancer Mail
retourner dans les pref réactiver ce compte

*en annexe *
*autre méthode*
Si tu vois le message que  dans  une boite specifique
tu peux mail fermé virer les fichiers *FINDER* de ce message
( dans Maison/Bibliotheque/ApplicationSupport/Mail)

en 10.6
il y aura deux types de  fichiers par message  le message et les pj ( attachments)

les pj sont dans le dossier Attachments  , avec sous dossiers ( noms en chiffres) , puis fichiers des pj  eux avec noms reconnaissables , photo mama, video mariage etc


----------



## Lune (10 Février 2014)

Merci beaucoup de cette réponse détaillée.
Je vais tester tout cela.

C'était sur le site de AOL que je n'ai pu remonter jusqu' à mars dans l'un des dossiers pour vérifier si le mail était bien supprimé.

Avec ces méthodes, je ne risque pas de perdre tous les mails de cette boîte, 
n'est-ce pas ??
Excellente journée


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2014)

tu ne dis pas si c'est imap ou pop

les methodes sont legerement differentes

ceci dit si dans Mail tu SAIS où est ce ou ces messages tu vires leurs fichiers ( ou au moins leurs pj de Mail )  via le finder

car ce sont les PJ qui créent ce probleme


----------



## Lune (10 Février 2014)

Mes comptes sont  Imap

J'ai procédé comme tu m'as indiqué  dans Mail, j'ai retrouvé le mail et l'est supprimé, pour la corbeille, j'ai tout supprimé aussi.

Mais
Dans le finder, dans Maison/Biblio/Caches, pas de dossier Mail, mais un "com.apple.mail" contenant Cache.db
et
Dans Application Support, Mail, Stationery, Apple, Contents,Ressources, favorites.plist
Bref, je ne sais pas où sont les pièces jointes de ce mail.

Bref, je préfère attendre tes précisions avant de continuer.
Merci encore

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------

Sans rien supprimer dans le Finder, j'ai réactivé mon compte pour voir.
Et bien, ce satané mail est réapparu dans le dossier " messages récupérés"

....


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2014)

alala
Mail fermé
et via finder
vire les caches Mail
trouve à quoi correspond ce dossier " recuperés "dans ta biblio Mail
et  le virer

edit
je crois piger
tu te gourres de biblio

on parle de ca
*Maison*/Bibliotheque/ApplicationSupport/Mail

et là tu as forcement des dossiers sous dossiers
IMAPmonemail@monservice

et dedans tu as des sous dossiers avec CHAQUE message et les PJ
et peut etre un sous dossiers messages recuperés ou non du genre


en fait il te suffirait de faire une recherche FINDER avec le nom du fichier PJ pour tomber dessus


----------



## Lune (10 Février 2014)

Non, non
C'est bien dans Biblio de ma petite maison que je ne trouve pas tes fichiers.
Je ne sais pas insérer une une image du chemin mais c'est bien celui que tu m'as indiqué
MaMaison/Biblio/Application Support, Mail, Stationery, Apple, Contents,Ressources, favorites.plist
Je ne comprends pas  

Je vais essayé la recherche.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2014)

mon erreur  
les messages sont dans l'*autre* dossier Mail
Maison/Bibliotheque//Mail

mais franchement tu trouvais tout seul

et une banale recherche Mac  avec le nom de PJ et t"'aurais abouti à tous les exemplaires dans Mail et hors Mail
(car tu dois bien te rappeler ce que tu as envoyé de si *gros*)


----------



## Lune (10 Février 2014)

J'ai trouve les dossiers ...
ils étaient dans le dossiers Maison/Biblio/Mail, pas dans Applications Supports.

J'ai supprimé les pièces jointes et le mail, vider la corbeille.

Relancer Mail, reactive la boîte, et vlan le revoila !!!!

Je n'y comprends rien 

PS: le dossier de "messages récupérés" est "sur mon Mac"
Je ne sais pas si c'est important
D'autre part, la boîte réactivé n'apparait plus dans la liste sur la gauche de la fenêtre de Mail

Merci de votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2014)

Virer les caches mail


----------



## Lune (10 Février 2014)

Ca : 

dans Maison/Biblio/Caches, pas de dossier Mail, 
mais un dossier "com.apple.mail" contenant Cache.db

?


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2014)

mais oui


----------



## Lune (10 Février 2014)

C'est fait
Cela n'a rien changer

Problème toujours là, 20 mails en 10mn après réactivation !!!!

C'est hallucinant
Je vais retourner sur le site AOL pourvoir si je trouve
Merci de m'aider

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h09 ----------

Je viens de constater que c'est dans le dossier des messages envoyés depuis le site internet de AOL, que je n'ai pas accès aux mails du mois de mars.
La liste s'arrete au 04 avril 2013 !   
Quelle galère
grrrrr

Si vous aviez une idée ....


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2014)

Lune a dit:


> Je viens de constater que c'est dans le dossier des messages envoyés depuis le site internet de AOL, que je n'ai pas accès aux mails du mois de mars.
> La liste s'arrete au 04 avril 2013 !
> Quelle galère
> grrrrr
> .



aaaaah
je comprends mieux
ce message EST dans le compte en ligne
et pour une raison que je ne connais pas
tu n'as pas accès aux archives ( c'est quoi ce service de merde? ;  pensée du jour: *CHANGER d'email*)
mais pour X raisons c'est "synchronisé" quand même
(ou vu systematiquement comme à recuperer)

suggestions
Acceder aux archives en ligne et virer le message(ou faire virer par Aol)

et surtout
CHANGER d'email

Pour plusieurs raisons
1- un imap qui ne  permet pas d'acceder aux *archives* c'est n'importe quoi !!

2- AOL peut disparaitre d'un moment à l'autre 
c'est une boite en déclin constant 
c'est même une quasi blague dans le milieu_ ( genre _:_Ah bon? ca existe encore?_)
(d'ailleurs etonnant qu'il existe encore un service email...)

vaut mieux quitter le navire AVANT qu'il coule
car rien ne dit qu'il y aura des canots de sauvetages  ( pour emails)
ni repreneur des services ( ou de l'email)


----------



## Lune (10 Février 2014)

Eclat de rire !

Je sais, on se fout de moi chaque fois que je cite AOL !!!

Merci de ton attention Pascalformac !

J'ai passé deux heures à trouver comment afficher tous les mails envoyés (comme ceux reçus)
sans succès !
Je doute que AOL réponde à ma requête, je vais tenter tout de même.

Je n'ai jamais changer, ne sachant pas vraiment comment conserver mes mails et informer mes contacts me semble un peu compliqué, mélange de boulot et de perso !!

Si tu as des conseils, je prends 

Merci encore


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2014)

Lune a dit:


> Eclat de rire !
> 
> Je sais, on se fout de moi chaque fois que je cite AOL !!!



A O quoi?
mais t'es bloquée dans les années 2000,  mamie?



> Je doute que AOL réponde à ma requête, je vais tenter tout de même.


SAV uniquement contactable via l'url indiquée dans le CD fourni en 2002




> Je n'ai jamais changer, ne sachant pas vraiment comment conserver mes mails et informer mes contacts me semble un peu compliqué, mélange de boulot et de perso !!
> 
> Si tu as des conseils, je prends


c'est aussi simple que d'informer qu'on va changer de code d'immeuble ou qu'on déménage ou qu'on change de numéro de téléphone

Avec en plus que les adresses se superposent et fonctionnent conjointement
car t'auras toujours des distraits qui ne percuteront pas de suite sur le changement 
la majorité oui
surtout avec ajout via reglage Mail  de l'entête _repondre à _ ( nouvelle adresse ), ou ajout de nouvelle signature indiquant _répondre à._.. ( ou les deux)
les gens modifient leur carnet en un clic et terminé
( contrairement à ce qu'on croit les gens se foutent totalement de l'intitulé d'une adresse, c'est vite oublié , remplacé par le nom du correspondant) 

et je dirai que  changer d'email c'est un ATOUT
pour deux raisons
1 les anciens spammeurs n'auront pas la nouvelle adresse
2-des contacts secondaires avec qui tu ne veux plus trop interagir non plus
(c'est un peu comme écrémer un carnet d'adresse)

par ailleurs d'une manière générale il vaut mieux avoir *au moins *TROIS adresses emails séparées
adresse perso pour les vrais contacts persos
adresse boulot
adresse publique 
( à tout faire , pour  inscription , inscription site d'achat , forums, newsletter, etc etc ou  même à donner à un nouveau contact pas intime)

et on peut en avoir beaucoup plus
c'est très pratique de cloisonner, et plus sûr
adresse pour un projet  , achat d'apparte etc
adresse secondaire pour...recup de mots de passe d'inscriptions divers
adresse qui sert pour sauvegarder  ...les messages d'un autre service ( genre le crapoteux aol)
etc etc

et les bons services emails peuvent relever d'autres comptes
(et en filtrer les spams aussi)
très pratique quand on a plusieurs comptes secondaires qu'on ne veut pas configurer dans son logiciel d'email


----------



## Lune (11 Février 2014)

Merci de ta réponse :king:

Bien vu mais je suis presque une mamie !!! 
J'ai déjà plusieurs adresses (aol, FREE et gmail) 
les messages de FREE et de Gmail ne se relève pas dans Mail 
(je crois que c'est le programme Mail de l' iMac qui est buggé, en fait )
et puis je suis inscrite sur plein de sites avec certaines adresses, je vais devoir modifier mes coordonnées à chaque fois ?   un peu galère, mais plus raisonnable !

En fin quel fournisseur me conseilles tu ?
Excellente journée

PS: un détail, concernant ce mail de m...
je n'ai aucun problème sur mon iPad et iPhone !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2014)

tu peux préciser?

SI c'est vraiment un probleme MAIL mac
facile à verifier
puisque c'est de l'imap
créer une session
(ou  utiliser session invité pour ce test)
configurer QUE le AOL EN IMAP

et voir si ca bloque
(avantage de invité ici c'est que même en cas de blocage , tu fermes la session et les fichiers sont effacés)

et si ca bloque PAS session test 
ben faudra changer ta plist Mailde ta biblio session1
(tonnes de sujets  là dessus)

MAIS 
ca ne change rien à cette bizarrerie de NON acces à tes propres archives sur le compte en ligne aol
C'est anormal et *très* possible qu'il y ait un probleme sur le compte en ligne
(donc couac AOL , AOL si dynamique et performant comme chacun le sait....)

coté services " efficaces" y en a pleins 
(aol n'en fait pas partie)

gaffe avec..yahoo
qui  cet automne a fait une refonte de leur service email et ca coince grave
(refonte ratée et pâle imitation -ratée- de.... gmail)


----------



## patlek (11 Février 2014)

Lune a dit:


> J'ai déjà plusieurs adresses (aol, FREE et gmail)
> les messages de FREE et de Gmail ne se relève pas dans Mail
> !



Pour Free, si. Les messages se relèvent dans Mail (Gmail, je ne sais pas)

Sinon, c' est vrai que AOL c' et une surprise de découvrir qu'ils existent encore (!!)

Mais bon, moi j( ai une adresse mail d' un truc qui a disparut il y a plus de 10 ans (Freesbee), mais de rachat en rachat, le service fonctionne encore.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Pour Free, si. Les messages se relèvent dans Mail (Gmail, je ne sais pas)


 je pense que Lune voulait dire , volontairement pas configurés dans Mail
(tous les pop et imap sont configurables , si on le veut)



> , c' est vrai que AOL c' et une surprise de découvrir qu'ils existent encore (!!)
> 
> Mais bon, moi j( ai une adresse mail d' un truc qui a disparut il y a plus de 10 ans (Freesbee), mais de rachat en rachat, le service fonctionne encore.


idem j'ai des  vieilleries, emails secondaires de services perimés (rachetés revendus  sites refaits, ca valse beaucoup dans les anciennes boites internet )
ceux là je m'em* pas à y aller , je fais relever  leurs rares messages par d'autres ( genre gmail ou outlook.com ex hotmail)


----------



## patlek (11 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> je pense que Lune voulait dire , volontairement pas configurés dans Mail
> (tous les pop et imap sont configurables , si on le veut)



Je n' ai pas compris çà comme çà



> (je crois que c'est le programme Mail de l' iMac qui est buggé, en fait )


----------



## Lune (13 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous et merci pour vos messages

En fait, Free et Gmail sont configurés dans Mail, mais les messages ne se relèvent pas, souvent un triangle jaune devant ces boites
 sur mon iPhone aussi Free n'est pas relevé, surement un mauvais réglage et puis, c'est un compte en POP, un connerie à la création, sans doute.

Je vais essayer le coup de la cession invitée !
Excellente journée


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2014)

Lune a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et merci pour vos messages
> 
> En fait, Free et Gmail sont configurés dans Mail, mais les messages ne se relèvent pas, souvent un triangle jaune devant ces boites
> sur mon iPhone aussi Free n'est pas relevé, surement un mauvais réglage et puis, c'est un compte en POP, un connerie à la création, sans doute.
> ...


*Attention* la session invité n'est interessante que pour tester  l'imap

en POP invité  va relever les messages mais ca aura ensuite  un impact sur la releve  une fois revenu sur session usuelle
(qui ne relevera pas les messages POP déjà relevés par invité, sauf réglages particuliers ou en remettant en ligne les messages en "non lus")

et ce que tu indiques pointe vers un réglage Free  probablement incorrect 
(puisque  même réglage inoperant sur mail ET iphone)

il faut faire gaffe *aux détails* quand on configure ou les reverifier
une mini erreur et rien ne passe
et les réglages email free POP ont été indiqués dans plein de sujets


----------



## Lune (14 Février 2014)

Merci Pascalformac

Pas eu le temps de tester, 
Mais je réalise que je ne suis vraiment pas douée !!!
C'est forcement l'application Mail qui a un problème puisque lorsque je relève mon courrier depuis mon MacBookpro, je n'ai pas ce mail récupéré sans fin dans cette boîte. Donc, le mail n'est plus le serveur de AOL.

Mais je ne sais pas comment on répare Mail, si possible 

Excellente journée


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2014)

Je suggère la methode suivante:

1 - se déconnecter d'internet (si c'est une connexion Wifi, il suffit de cliquer l'icone Wifi dans la barre de menu et choisir "desactiver le Wifi")

2 - lancer Mail (comme il n'y a pas de connexion internet, il ne va pas essayer d'envoyer l'email de 177 Mo)

3 - SANS désactiver le compte, aller dans "Boite d'envoi", y sélectionner l'email problématique et le SUPPRIMER

4 - quitter Mail

5 - réactiver le Wifi

6 - relancer Mail pour vérifier qu'il est bien calmé


----------



## Lune (14 Février 2014)

Merci Remi

Mais il n'est pas dans le boîte d'envoi de Mail, ni sur le site d'AOL


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2014)

Lune a dit:


> i
> il n'est pas../.. sur le site d'AOL


Ah bon?
premiere nouvelle
puisque tu dis toi même ne PAS pouvoir remonter toi même dans les archives!!!

edit
ceci dit on peut aussi s'étonner qu'on ne réagisse  que maintenant  concernant un souci avec un gros message  d'il y a quasi un an...


----------



## Lune (15 Février 2014)

OK, je ne l'avais pas remarque avant que mon disque soit plein et le Whatsize n'indique que Mail prenait 350Go. Je l'ai déjà dit, pas doué pour ce genre de problème puisque j'ai très peu de soucis sur Mac, contrairement à Win7 que je sais mieux bidouiller parce qu'on a plus souvent des problèmes.
OK, j'ai été un peu négligente aussi

Il ne doit plus être sur le serveur d'AOL puisque Mail sur mon MacBookpro ne le recharge pas !

Excellente journée


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2014)

Lune a dit:


> OK, je ne l'avais pas remarque avant que mon *disque soit plein*


hein?
il y a aussi ce problème ?
( pas mentionné  avant)



> et le Whatsize n'indique que Mail prenait 350Go.


Woaw
trèèèèès étrange cette taille


> OK, j'ai été un peu négligente aussi


entretien mac?

Allez hop

ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*réparation des permissions via utilitaire disque ou outil  onyx /Maintenance
Conseillé de le faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy ou onyx /Maintenance)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Maintenance qui fait ca très bien
c&#8217;est la version light  d&#8217;Onyx , même site
Titanium's Software ? Index page

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
-reset SMC PMU
(procedure propre à chaque modèle) 
- démarrage sans extensions
Mac*OS*X*: en quoi consistent le démarrage sans extensions et le mode sans échec*?


----------



## Lune (15 Février 2014)

Non, plus de soucis de disque saturé puisque j'ai découvert que c'était ce mail qui le saturait, en se téléchargement plus de "trente" fois par jour, d'où les 350 Go.

Merci pour ce rappel de procédures

Mais comment pourrais je réparer Mail sans recréer toutes mes boîtes ?
Puisque je n'ai pas ce problème de mail récupéré sur mes autres Mac.
Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2014)

Lune a dit:


> Mais comment pourrais je réparer Mail sans recréer toutes mes boîtes ?


c'est une plaisanterie?

* tu utilises un service email  qui offre le privilège unique de ne PAS pouvoir regarder ses propres archives 
(ce que je trouve étonnant mais admettons)

* ce message fout la zone depuis  un an ou presque

et tu HESITES à refaire ton Mail?

comme en plus ET GMail ET Free y sont à la ramasse aussi , je vois pas ce qui te retient de changer au moins la plist , ce qui ne change rien aux dossiers   persos, ceux partie " sur mon mac"
(tonnes de sujets)

voire de tout refaire au propre à neuf


----------



## Lune (18 Février 2014)

Bonjour et merci encore

Tu as raison, j'abuse !!! 
j' étais un peu malade et fatiguée

Excellente journée


----------



## bob41 (27 Février 2014)

Bonjour
j'ai une méthode radicale (certes pas très sophistiquée) dans le cas de blocage de mail par PJ trop lourde
et cycle de messages récupérés en IMAP)
Dans Préférences,je supprime le compte mail et en crée un nouveau avec les mêmes éléments ;on retrouve alors tous ses mails reçus et envoyés.
...je vais peut être me faire "allumer" par les champions...


----------

